# dmesg..

## z3n0

salve gente,

ho un problemaccio..

ho formattato il pc, messo la gentoo tramite il cd universal amd64 facendo lo stage3..

ho seguito la guida online alla perfezione, ma sembra esserci quache problemino..

guardate il mio dmesg:

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3 (null))

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 SMP Sun Jun 12 19:29:11 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fa810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0036 A0036001 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003ffb0000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

On node 0 totalpages: 262064

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257968 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e8000000 size 64 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 (null) console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2002.658 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1024064k/1048256k available (3379k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1438k data, 232k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3932.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=1966080)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

 tbxface-0118 [02] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:..................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 543 Objects with 51 Devices 146 Methods 25 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root ffffffff8061dd80

evxfevnt-0094 [03] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 511.97 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.516 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

   domain 2: span 01

    groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..........................................................................................................................

Initialized 24/25 Regions 44/44 Fields 41/41 Buffers 13/14 Packages (552 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:......................................................

54 Devices found containing: 54 _STA, 0 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

inotify device minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8100000a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: PS/2 Keyboard Controller [PS2K] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

ACPI: PS/2 Mouse Controller [PS2M] at irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.6.10.1-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.31.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.000.

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD000 ctl 0xC802 bmdma 0xB800 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB808 irq 177

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7f63 84:4003 85:74e9 86:3c43 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72303840 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FL  Rev: 31.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 >

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v$Rev$

I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 185, pci mem 0xfae00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0xd400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0xd800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0xe000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io base 0xe400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth support registered

usbcore: registered new driver bluetty

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth tty driver v0.13

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-core: driver dev_driver registered.

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: using Interrupt SMI# for SMBus.

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: SMBREV = 0x0

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: VT596_smba = 0x400

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Registered as minor 0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: registered as adapter #0

i2c-core: driver w83627hf registered.

i2c-core: driver w83781d registered.

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 20

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=40, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x42). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=40, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 21

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=42, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=42, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 22

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=44, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=44, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 23

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=46, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=46, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 24

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=48, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=48, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 25

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 26

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 27

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 28

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=50, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=50, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 29

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=52, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=52, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2a

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=54, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=54, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2b

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=56, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=56, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2c

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=58, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=58, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2d

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2e

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2f

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=40, ADD=5f, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=40, ADD=5f, DAT0=01, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=01, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=48, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=48, ADD=5f, DAT0=2f, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=2f, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5e, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5e, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=58, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=58, ADD=5f, DAT0=72, DAT1=00

i2c-core: driver w83l785ts registered.

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2e

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=58, ADD=5c, DAT0=72, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=58, ADD=5c, DAT0=72, DAT1=00

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

acpi_utils-0071 [04] acpi_extract_package  : Invalid 'package' argument

acpi_processor-0316 [03] acpi_processor_get_per: Invalid _PSS data

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x4

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0xc

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 PS2K PS2M UAR2 UAR1 AC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI PWRB SLPB 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

i2c-core: driver tveeprom registered.

kobject_register failed for i2c_algo_bit (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8014ae50>{param_get_int+0} <ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} 

       <ffffffff8014ae50>{param_get_int+0} <ffffffff80151dc8>{load_module+5624} 

       <ffffffff8015b5f6>{__generic_file_aio_read+422} <ffffffff8015b801>{generic_file_aio_read+49} 

       <ffffffff8017bb0d>{do_sync_read+173} <ffffffff8014dbc0>{autoremove_wake_function+0} 

       <ffffffff8023319a>{inotify_dentry_parent_queue_event+58} 

       <ffffffff8017bc05>{vfs_read+197} <ffffffff801520f7>{sys_init_module+119} 

       <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126} 

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 0000:00:0c.0, irq: 169, latency: 64, mmio: 0xefe00000

bttv0: using: ProVideo PV951 [card=42,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffff [init]

i2c_adapter i2c-1: Registered as minor 1

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 50

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: registered as adapter #1

bttv0: using tuner=1

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... <7>i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_recv: reading 1 bytes.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_recv: return:-121 (count:1, addr:0x58)

not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... <7>i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_recv: reading 1 bytes.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_recv: return:-121 (count:1, addr:0x45)

not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... <7>i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_recv: reading 1 bytes.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_recv: return:-121 (count:1, addr:0x43)

not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

i2c-core: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0060

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc0 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 1 (Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

i2c_adapter i2c-1: client [Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles)] registered to adapter

registering 1-0060

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0061

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0062

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0063

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0064

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0065

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0066

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0067

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0068

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 0069

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 006a

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 006b

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 006c

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 006d

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 006e

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c_range entry for adapter 1, addr 006f

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6320,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

i2c-core: driver generic i2c audio driver registered.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 40

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 41

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 42

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 4b

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

tvaudio: found pic16c54 (PV951) @ 0x96

i2c_adapter i2c-1: client [pic16c54 (PV951)] registered to adapter

registering 1-004b

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 4c

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 58

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 5a

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: found normal i2c entry for adapter 1, addr 5b

i2c_adapter i2c-1: master_xfer: with 1 msgs.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

kobject_register failed for i2c_algo_bit (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8014ae50>{param_get_int+0} <ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} 

       <ffffffff8014ae50>{param_get_int+0} <ffffffff80151dc8>{load_module+5624} 

       <ffffffff8015b5f6>{__generic_file_aio_read+422} <ffffffff8015b801>{generic_file_aio_read+49} 

       <ffffffff8017bb0d>{do_sync_read+173} <ffffffff8016b735>{remove_vm_struct+133} 

       <ffffffff8014dbc0>{autoremove_wake_function+0} <ffffffff8023319a>{inotify_dentry_parent_queue_event+58} 

       <ffffffff8017bc05>{vfs_read+197} <ffffffff801520f7>{sys_init_module+119} 

       <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126} 

i2c /dev entries driver

drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.c: Driver Initialisation failed

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7664  Wed May 25 22:14:12 PDT 2005

kobject_register failed for vt596_smbus (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff802a804b>{bus_add_driver+107} 

       <ffffffff802239fc>{pci_register_driver+124} <ffffffff801521b7>{sys_init_module+311} 

       <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126} 

i2c_adapter i2c-2: Registered as minor 2

i2c_adapter i2c-2: found normal isa entry for adapter 9191, addr 0290

i2c_adapter i2c-2: client [w83627thf] registered to adapter

registering 2-0290

w83627hf 2-0290: Reading VID from GPIO5

i2c_adapter i2c-2: found normal isa entry for adapter 9191, addr 0290

i2c_adapter i2c-2: Request of region 0x290-0x297 for w83781d failed

i2c_adapter i2c-2: registered as adapter #2

kobject_register failed for w83627hf (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff802a804b>{bus_add_driver+107} 

       <ffffffff8038a691>{i2c_add_driver+97} <ffffffff884c0045>{:w83627hf:sensors_w83627hf_init+69} 

       <ffffffff801521b7>{sys_init_module+311} <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126} 

       

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kobject_register failed for vt596_smbus (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff802a804b>{bus_add_driver+107} 

       <ffffffff802239fc>{pci_register_driver+124} <ffffffff801521b7>{sys_init_module+311} 

       <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126} 

kobject_register failed for w83627hf (-17)

Call Trace:<ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff802a804b>{bus_add_driver+107} 

       <ffffffff8038a691>{i2c_add_driver+97} <ffffffff884c0045>{:w83627hf:sensors_w83627hf_init+69} 

       <ffffffff801521b7>{sys_init_module+311} <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126} 

       

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

il punto che è talmente lungo che non riesco ad avere l'inizio..

ci deve essere x forza qualche problema!

guardate invece il mio sensors:

```
sensors

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.44 V  (min =  +0.92 V, max =  +1.02 V)       ALARM

+12V:     +11.43 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.93 V  (min =  +4.75 V, max =  +5.25 V)       ALARM

-12V:     -14.91 V  (min = -10.80 V, max = -13.18 V)

V5SB:      +4.95 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +0.13 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)       ALARM

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 675000 RPM, div = 2)

CPU Fan:  3214 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:     2518 RPM  (min = 2700 RPM, div = 4)

M/B Temp:    +33°C  (high =   +10°C, hyst =    +2°C)   sensor = thermistor 

CPU Temp:  +38.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor 

temp3:     +14.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor 

vid:      +0.975 V  (VRM Version 9.0)

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

pic16c54 -i2c-1-4b

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]

Philips PAL_I -i2c-1-60

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]
```

ci deve essere x forza qualcosa che non va in tutto il sistema.

scusate la lunghezza del post e aiutatemi plz (sono abbastanza nuovissimo di linux)

grassie

----------

## ricci

per vedere un pezzo alla volta puoi sempre fare

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | more

  così vai avanti un poco alla volta con spazio o invio

oppure salvare lo stdout della console su file

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | tee -a /cartella/dove/vuoi/nome.log
> 
> 

 

sempre che funzioni!

Sono solo piccoli consigli da niubbo, spero di esserti utile 

Ciau   :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

ah graze..beh ho controllato e dovrebbe esserei ntegrale allora..

qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Mah sembra che butti fuori un sacco di output quando carica i sensori... hai provato con sensor-detect? magari non carica quelli giusti...

----------

## G2k

 *ricci wrote:*   

> per vedere un pezzo alla volta puoi sempre fare
> 
>  *Quote:*   dmesg | more  così vai avanti un poco alla volta con spazio o invio

 

io ti consiglierei `less` invece di `more`, e' meglio in questo caso.

----------

## z3n0

si ho provato con sensors-detect ma da tantissimi failed e non capisco proprio il xkè..

----------

## .:chrome:.

semplice: perché li prova tuttifinché non trova quello giusto, se no come fa a sapere quali installare?

----------

## z3n0

ma prima non avevo mai avuto problemi...

non so che fare..troppi problemi in quel dmesg

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma scusa un attimo... forse ho letto troppo in fretta, ma non capisco dove sia il problema...

io non vedo nulal di strano, a colpo d'occhio

----------

## yardbird

A me sembra che ci siano problemi con il supporto a i2c. Proverei con l'ultimo kernel stabile ed eventualmente disabiliterei il supporto a i2c se non ti è proprio necessario.

----------

## z3n0

ma l'i2c non è necessario x sensori?

sarà colpa della scheda tv? ma io prima di sti problemi non ne ho mai avuti  :Sad: 

----------

## z3n0

ho provato a UNmergere lm_sensors, ma il problema rimane, quindi penso sia oclpa dell'i2c..

io attualmente uso un 2-6.11-r1. magari ora provo a disabilitarlo e vedo come va dmesg..

se è quello il problema cambio kernel e vi fo sapere.

grazie a tutti

----------

## z3n0

gente ho tolto sia lm_sensors che i2c nel kernel ma il risultato è questo:

```
dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3 (null))

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo  Linux 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #1 SMP Sun Jun 12 19:29:11 Local time zone must be set--see zic

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fa810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb000 0

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb020 0

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffb039 0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x12000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc004 0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0036 A0036001 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x000000000000000 0

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003ffb0000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

On node 0 totalpages: 262064

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257968 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ ec000000 size 64 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 (null) console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2002.664 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1024064k/1048256k available (3379k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1438k data,  232k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3932.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=1966080)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

 tbxface-0118 [02] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:.................................................... ................................................................................ ..............

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 543 Objects with 51 Devices 146 Methods 25 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root ffffffff8061dd80

evxfevnt-0094 [03] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 511.97 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.516 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

   domain 2: span 01

    groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................... ................................................................................ ................

Initialized 24/25 Regions 44/44 Fields 41/41 Buffers 13/14 Packages (552 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:...................................... ................

54 Devices found containing: 54 _STA, 0 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

inotify device minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 sec onds).

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8100000a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: PS/2 Keyboard Controller [PS2K] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

ACPI: PS/2 Mouse Controller [PS2M] at irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.6.10.1-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.31.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.000.

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD000 ctl 0xC802 bmdma 0xB800 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB808 irq 177

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7f63 84:4003 85:74e9 86:3c43 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72303840 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FL  Rev: 31.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 >

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v$Rev$

I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 185, pci mem 0xfae00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0xd400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0xd800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0xe000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io base 0xe400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth support registered

usbcore: registered new driver bluetty

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth tty driver v0.13

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-core: driver dev_driver registered.

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: using Interrupt SMI# for SMBus.

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: SMBREV = 0x0

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: VT596_smba = 0x400

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Registered as minor 0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: registered as adapter #0

i2c-core: driver w83627hf registered.

i2c-core: driver w83781d registered.

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 20

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=40, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x42). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=40, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 21

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=42, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=42, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 22

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=44, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=44, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 23

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=46, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=46, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 24

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=48, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=48, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 25

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 26

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 27

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=4e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 28

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=50, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=50, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 29

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=52, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=52, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2a

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=54, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=54, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2b

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=56, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=56, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2c

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=58, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=58, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2d

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5a, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2e

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5c, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2f

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=5e, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=40, ADD=5f, DAT0=02, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=40, ADD=5f, DAT0=01, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=01, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=48, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=48, ADD=5f, DAT0=2f, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=2f, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5e, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4e, ADD=5e, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=80, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=4f, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=08, CMD=58, ADD=5f, DAT0=5c, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=08, CMD=58, ADD=5f, DAT0=72, DAT1=00

i2c-core: driver w83l785ts registered.

i2c_adapter i2c-0: found normal i2c entry for adapter 0, addr 2e

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=58, ADD=5c, DAT0=72, DAT1=00

i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x40). Resetting...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!

i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=58, ADD=5c, DAT0=72, DAT1=00

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005  UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

acpi_utils-0071 [04] acpi_extract_package  : Invalid 'package' argument

acpi_processor-0316 [03] acpi_processor_get_per: Invalid _PSS data

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x4

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0xc

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PS2K PS2M UAR2 UAR1 AC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI PWRB SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7664  Wed May 25 22: 14:12 PDT 2005

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

che uqalcuno mi aiuti xkè io non ho mai avuto un dmesg cosi ne con gentoo ne con le altre distro...

grazie

----------

## yardbird

Beh, i messaggi più preoccupanti, come

```
kobject_register failed for w83627hf (-17) 

 

 Call Trace:<ffffffff8021a266>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff802a804b>{bus_add_driver+107} 

        <ffffffff8038a691>{i2c_add_driver+97} <ffffffff884c0045>{:w83627hf:sensors_w83627hf_init+69} 

        <ffffffff801521b7>{sys_init_module+311} <ffffffff8010e4ca>{system_call+126}
```

sono spariti. Però non hai tolto i2c del tutto dal kernel, perchè viene ancora inizializzato all'avvio:

```
i2c_adapter i2c-0: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=05, ADD=40, DAT0=02, DAT1=00 

 i2c_adapter i2c-0: SMBus busy (0x42). Resetting... 

 i2c_adapter i2c-0: Successfull! 

 i2c_adapter i2c-0: Error: no response!
```

L'unico messaggio "strano" mi sembra questo. Io proverei con il kernel 2.6.12.

----------

## z3n0

infatti, ho seguit il tuo consiglio  :Wink: 

ho messo il 2.6.12 eliminando i2c è scomparso tutto.pero purtroppèo mi serviva e l'ho dovuto rimettere.

insomma ho notato che mettendo la scheda tv qualche cosa strana succede..

ecco:

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg
> 
> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3 )
> 
> Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 (root@hh) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 SMP Fri Jun 24 12:02:04 Local time zone must be set--see zic
> ...

 

che fare?

----------

## yardbird

Sembra che ci siano problemi con il driver i2c del tuner della tua scheda TV. Ma poi la scheda funziona? Il messaggio viene ripetuto oppure appare solo quelle 3-4 volte all'avvio? Potresti provare a cercare su google quel tipo di errore per vedere se è un problema noto, altrimenti direi che puoi mandare una mail allo sviluppatrore per segnalare il problema.

----------

## !equilibrium

semplice, la tua scheda tv non è ancora ben supportata dal kernel, disabilitala dalla sezione V4L e rimuovi i2c, cosi non avrai + errori di sorta al boot

----------

## z3n0

macche...prima di formattare vedevo benissimo la tv!

da quando ho formattato, nonostante ho fatto la stessa procedura x rimetterla, provoca sti problemi!

----------

## !equilibrium

prima di formattare avevi un kernel 2.4?

----------

## z3n0

nono avevo un 2.6.11-r11..

figurati che la mia scheda tv è supportata anche nel doc di bttv..

----------

## !equilibrium

allora propabilmente il pacchetto i2c che hai emerso da problemi, dovresti emergere la stessa versione che usavi prima se te la ricordi e in caso segnala la cosa a quelli di i2c perchè sicuramente nell'ultima versione si sono persi qualcosa (spesso capita)

----------

## yardbird

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> allora propabilmente il pacchetto i2c che hai emerso da problemi, dovresti emergere la stessa versione che usavi prima se te la ricordi e in caso segnala la cosa a quelli di i2c perchè sicuramente nell'ultima versione si sono persi qualcosa (spesso capita)

 

Non credo. Il pacchetto i2c non installa nulla se usi un kernel 2.6, il quale già include i drivers i2c.

----------

## z3n0

gente ditemi voi...io purtroppo non ricordo quello che usavo prima xkè non ci ho mai fatto caso..

che si fa?

----------

